# california greenhouse??



## Syke (Jan 25, 2011)

so i live in california
last year i grew outside and i had a little problem with heat
this year i was thin about making a greenhouse.
i realize now after researching that a greenhouse does not
create a cooler enviroment for the plant,
just more humidity/ lumen exposure.

can anyone give me more information on how to keep a greenhouse cooler?


it gets very hot here some years
last year when they were small plants the heat was too much.
i have also seen shade cloth 
showed to me by meds
the shade cloth has holes rough 1/2" i believe

i need some input about both of these ideas.

thanx!


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

putting an A/C in the greenhouse or a large fan blowing warm air out and pulling cooler air in.  but i think it would take a pretty large A/C or fan depending on the size of the green house.. jmo


----------



## FUM (Jan 27, 2011)

SYKE. It takes nothing to hit 100* in the late morrin' on Thur the day in a GH. The trick is keeping it around 78* all the time. Don't think that you'll bldg.a GH and walk away,unless you got $$$ you have to be there all day. every day. Like a farmer, you must watch $$$ crops. Wish you the best of luck my friend. Green Blessings.


----------

